

Tomato Can Blues - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2013/tomato-can-blues/?hp

======
allannienhuis
Read it all the way through, when I typically give these sort of things 3
seconds before hitting the back button. The art caught my attention initially,
but the writing and story are quite compelling. Still not sure if it's fiction
or a style of in-depth human interest documentary writing. Either way, well
done.

~~~
randallsquared
Seems to be nonfiction: [http://deadspin.com/supposedly-dead-mm%20a-fighter-
robs-gun-...](http://deadspin.com/supposedly-dead-mm%20a-fighter-robs-gun-
store-from-beyond-458495007)

~~~
mathattack
Indeed it is non-fiction. Somebody really is that dumb.

------
geuis
The animations are an interesting illustrative technique, but tying them to
the scroll event doesn't work well. I'm on a fairly powerful desktop running
chrome and its all very jerky.

